# A letter to BC Rich marketing



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

I sent this to them

"After talking with a fellow lover of your guitars, we have found a couple things that would put BCR ahead of the curve. 

As a 7 string player, I really have no option when it comes to BC Rich. I love BCR and I wish I had a 7 from you. 
ESP is ending their line of 7s, leaving Schecter and Ibanez (but mostly Schecter) to dominate that market. Schecter's 7s have a bit of an extended scale (though it should be 27 instead of 26.5) for better low B intonation but they have necks like baseball bats. Ibanez has thin neck but no real options; black, bolt on, crap pickups, regular scale. 

BC Rich could EASILLY take over the market with a baritone and regular scales, neckthru 7s, and original Floyd Rose tremolos. 

If/when you put out 7 strings again, you should make 1 model a V. No big company makes a 7 string V. Schecter may but why would anyone want to be forced to play them? Offering a 7 string V with an inline headstock would broaden your market. 

Also, no 7 string uses the passive sized Seymour Duncan phase 1 Blackouts. These would allow players to switch to passives if they wanted without the difficulty of routing. 

In short, by adding 7 string guitars to your inventory in a variety of models with superior features similar to the NJ Deluxe models. 

I hope you can put a 7 string BC Rich in the hand of every player of extended range guitars. 

Thanks" 

I hope they listen. It would add much more variety out there. I know this will get attacked by haters that had a bronze or platinum and think because they had beginner guitars they can judge all of what a company produces and I know this will get flamed by the Schecter and Ibby fanboys but oh well. This is what I would like and I'm not alone.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not just order a CS BCR? Last quote I got for a 7 string Stealth, with an OFR and 27" scale was like $2500.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why not just order a CS BCR? Last quote I got for a 7 string Stealth, with an OFR and 27" scale was like $2500.


 Because I dont have that cash. If I did, I would in a heart beat


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure I'd want to play anything below CS quality of BCR's  That's of course today's quality. I've played a few 80's BCR's that were cool, but I think they already have a low quality 7, maybe not in current production, but you can score them on ebay.


----------



## Johann (Dec 25, 2008)

you're not alone man, i'd buy a 7 string V from bc rich!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I'm not sure I'd want to play anything below CS quality of BCR's  That's of course today's quality. I've played a few 80's BCR's that were cool, but I think they already have a low quality 7, maybe not in current production, but you can score them on ebay.



The new stuff from HHI (bc rich's current parent company) is actually pretty decent. Now of course the Bronze and equivalent stuff is cheap crap...but thats what they are...starter guitars. They've also go the Calibre series which is pretty awesome...basically a step down from the USA CS stuff, but a Lot cheaper. No custom options, but they're apparently handmade in the UK and are pretty close to the real deal.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 25, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> The new stuff from HHI (bc rich's current parent company) is actually pretty decent. Now of course the Bronze and equivalent stuff is cheap crap...but thats what they are...starter guitars. They've also go the Calibre series which is pretty awesome...basically a step down from the USA CS stuff, but a Lot cheaper. No custom options, but they're apparently handmade in the UK and are pretty close to the real deal.



That's cool, I didn't know they were under new ownership. But I've played some really shitty BCR's, and yeah, they were the lower end stuff, but there's always been something better in the price range. Hell, the mid range stuff I played was mediocre at best.

I have however considered getting a CS BCR on more than one occasion, that 7 string Stealth still calls my name


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree that BC Rich should push to excel in the 7 string market. I hazard to guess that the same people that want pointy guitars want to downtune and would like the option of a 7-string with high quality. Take the Caliber series idea and add a string to it. Or a Steve Smyth signature warlock! The white one with black binding. If that existed and had a 27" scale it would instantly become my main 7, no questions asked


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> I agree that BC Rich should push to excel in the 7 string market. I hazard to guess that the same people that want pointy guitars want to downtune and would like the option of a 7-string with high quality. Take the Caliber series idea and add a string to it. Or a Steve Smyth signature warlock! The white one with black binding. If that existed and had a 27" scale it would instantly become my main 7, no questions asked



Nah....Steve Smyth Ignitor 7!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 25, 2008)

Bernie Rico Jr is coming out a small run of 7-string Vixens that will cost less than his already reasonable custom shop prices. More details to come soon. If you're not a fan of the Vixen shape, that's cool, feel free to disregard this heads up 

In regards to BC Rich, while I have always thought their imports were garbage, it seems like their more recent stuff has improved a lot. The Jr V Deluxe I had last year was a great guitar. I think it would be great if they made a 7-string neck-thru V for <1000. I would be hard pressed not to check one out myself!


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 25, 2008)

I like his Ignitor minus the headstock and minus the purple. Definitely a badass body that really works with 7 strings though 



zimbloth said:


> Bernie Rico Jr is coming out a small run of 7-string Vixens that will cost less than his already reasonable custom shop prices.



two questions if you can answer them; 1. are they still handmade by Bernie and 2. is a 27" scale in the plan


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Bernie Rico Jr is coming out a small run of 7-string Vixens that will cost less than his already reasonable custom shop prices. More details to come soon. If you're not a fan of the Vixen shape, that's cool, feel free to disregard this heads up
> 
> In regards to BC Rich, while I think they've gone in the tank since Bernie sold the company, it seems like their more recent stuff has improved a lot. The Jr V Deluxe I had last year was a great guitar. I think it would be great if they made a 7-string neck-thru V for <1000.



+1!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Bernie Rico Jr is coming out a small run of 7-string Vixens that will cost less than his already reasonable custom shop prices. More details to come soon. If you're not a fan of the Vixen shape, that's cool, feel free to disregard this heads up
> 
> In regards to BC Rich, while I have always thought their imports were garbage, it seems like their more recent stuff has improved a lot. The Jr V Deluxe I had last year was a great guitar. I think it would be great if they made a 7-string neck-thru V for <1000. I would be hard pressed not to check one out myself!



How soon for details? And are there any options at all, like headstock, colour, trem, etc?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 25, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> two questions if you can answer them; 1. are they still handmade by Bernie and 2. is a 27" scale in the plan



There are two types:

One is a run of Vixen and Jekyl (his RG shape) 7s 100&#37; handmade by Bernie in his Hesperia custom shop; specs to be determined (I consulted him a bit on the stuff, relaying to him him what the 7-string community tends to prefer). They'll likely be have a mahogany body, ebony board, maple neck, 24 frets etc. I think some will be natural finishes and some painted (his outstanding white, black, blood red, etc).

The others are imports that will be assembled overseas but then Bernie will make sure everything is perfect at his shop. Not just brief inspection like Schecter or whatever, I mean seriously go over every little detail and fix/improve anything by hand that needs it. His 6-string imports can already be seen popping up on some eBay stores for reference. 7's are coming though, in both Vixens and Jekylls I believe.



7deadlysins666 said:


> +1!!!





JJ Rodriguez said:


> How soon for details? And are there any options at all, like headstock, colour, trem, etc?



All those details are forthcoming. I do give him feedback and information I've gathered over the years here. So he knows what people tend to like and what a lot of people don't like. If I had to guess I'd say it would have an OFR7 but I'm not sure yet.

Not positive on the scale yet. The difference in tension between 25.5 and 27 is minute though for what it's worth. I know he has no problem making baritones normally, but I can't say for sure if these small runs will be 25.5 or 27.0 yet.

But no, there will be no options whatsoever once the details are settled. That's why they'll cost less than normal ones.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 25, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have however considered getting a CS BCR on more than one occasion, that 7 string Stealth still calls my name



same, i will own a sevenstring stealth... one day...


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 25, 2008)

@ zim's whole post: do want.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 25, 2008)

when was the last time a letter from a 7 string player had any effect on what a major guitar manufacturer did?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

Elysian said:


> when was the last time a letter from a 7 string player had any effect on what a major guitar manufacturer did?



well thats why he osted it here. he was hoping that some of you guys would like to see more 7 string opitions and might hlp in the proscess. Hell I already sent them a email about it  I would love for them to have at least one 7 string out now.


----------



## nikt (Dec 26, 2008)

Elysian said:


> when was the last time a letter from a 7 string player had any effect on what a major guitar manufacturer did?



2 years back with Ibanez. bringing back the S7 series and making Xiphos 7


----------



## winterlover (Dec 26, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> There are two types:
> 
> One is a run of Vixen and Jekyl (his RG shape) 7s 100% handmade by Bernie in his Hesperia custom shop; specs to be determined (I consulted him a bit on the stuff, relaying to him him what the 7-string community tends to prefer). They'll likely be have a mahogany body, ebony board, maple neck, 24 frets etc. I think some will be natural finishes and some painted (his outstanding white, black, blood red, etc).
> 
> ...



i nutted meeself


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never been impressed with BC Rich. I was really excited about playing their unofficial Slash Mockingbird, it looks like a great guitar based on the specs, then I played it, and all additional tone controls did next to nothing, and it played like a turd. Really let down, I had the cash in my pocket to buy it.


----------



## failshredder (Dec 26, 2008)

Dear Groveling Swine,

No.

Sincerely,

B.C. Rich


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

wow. Just Wow. Why all the hate for BCR?? I mean I know the horror stories that alot of people had Hell I have played a few BCR I HATED like the Bronze series. BUT I also played alot of them that blew me away. Like the SOB I picked it up one day at Guitar Center thinking "This will be just as crap as the Broze Warlocks" But As Soon As I pluged it in, I was Amazed at the sound. From the single Pickup single Volume Knob SOB Beast. I also played the Deluxe Jr V with the Widow headstock and it is one of the est guitars I have EVER played, If I had the money and could find a reason at the moment to own a 6 string I would own that for sure.

And almost every company has hard times and ends up having some parent company fuck them over. Like Dean for one. But that was Just Deah fucked Dean no else.  

And I, for one, Would get a Seven string V or a Warlock or ANY 7 string if BCR made one again. as long as it was the Bronze series.

And Jerky Chid posted this here because he and I thought that since this is one of the main places that 7 string players hang out it would be good to try and get a new 7 on the scene something that is exactly a Super Strat shape. And Yes I know that there is the Xiphos with is only One "Extreme" shape as far as I know in production. Other then the Razorback which is worse then alot of the cheaper guitars according to you guys.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 26, 2008)

I got into playing BCR right when the quality started stepping up. There have been turds but there are also those jems that shine through. For the price, the features are awesome and the shapes are very comfortable to me (though Beast not so much and not at all on Draco). A strat shape feels so unnatural to me. I would go for a Xiphos if not for the loyalty I get from the stuff I use. 

BCR will listen to it's players but it takes some beating on the door. How long did it take for Ibanez to have more than basswood and signature 7s? You don't get what you want by sitting back and waiting for it. You tell them what you want, what others would want, and go for it.

I put this on the BCR Players forum and all I got from the older guys was basically "Who needs a 7?" Here some say "Who needs a pointy guitar?"

Answer is: I DO and so do many others. Variety should not be closed.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

^ so true. 



And I am thinking I might just get the Deluxe Jr V soon Because well lets face it. Ebony Fretboard, Mahogany Body, Neck-Thru, OFR, what more could you want for a $700 guitar  


Unles they do bring out a 7 string next year then I might get that if they do  but most likely if they don't I will more then likely get the Deluxe Jr V witht eh Beast/ Widow headstock


----------



## svart (Dec 26, 2008)

I for one sure hope they do a deluxe jr V sevenstring with the widow headstock! I'm too let down by other companies that stuff you up with just another superstrat shape once again to blend in with the masses... like I was waiting for a new pointy jackson 7 for ages, only to see them drop the ball again...

I for one am a metalguitarist, and grew up where a lot of different guitarists had all different approaches towards guitars and guitarplaying (not better than, just different) and a lot of them screamed attitude in capital letters IMO. 

Nowadays, especially since I became a sevens only player, it's more of the same everywhere in my eyes and for me personally it would be a very welcome addition to the market of 7's to see guitars scream metal and attitude once again like before... 

It doesn't mean we all HAVE to buy it and I think those who do want to don't mind a little waiting time to get them... but I do appreciate the matter of CHOICE in this world of plenty 

just my 2ct.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

^ I so hoe that a 7 string Deluxe Jr V will come out also  that guitar screams 7 string to me


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

As for the ESP 7's discontinuing? None. New LTD Viper 7 variation, and the Export/Non-US has some 7's as well. It's only because they are now only selling 8 string Steph's. But you should still see some Steph 7's for a few more years as the custom shop has the tele out now.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> As for the ESP 7's discontinuing? None. New LTD Viper 7 variation, and the Export/Non-US has some 7's as well. It's only because they are now only selling 8 string Steph's. But you should still see some Steph 7's for a few more years as the custom shop has the tele out now.



 I think this might be the wrog thread but thanks for letting us know that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm all for more choice, as long as it's something at least mid range. There enough crap 7's around, and if you want a good cheap 7, Rondo seems to be the place to go. I just wish manufacturer's would stop putting EMG's in their guitars, because you know that's what BCR would put in  I'd rather they put in those craptacular BDSM pickups so they can at least be swapped out.

A 7 string BCR that didn't suck balls? I might buy one, but only if I got to play it first to make sure it wasn't a dud.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah well aparently, according to a guy on the bcrichplayers forum that he emailed them a few months back and they told him that they are releasing a 7 string in 09. that was all that was said I guess. but that makes my pants tight  


Just hope it isn't crap.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 27, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I'm not sure I'd want to play anything below CS quality of BCR's  That's of course today's quality. I've played a few 80's BCR's that were cool, but I think they already have a low quality 7, maybe not in current production, but you can score them on ebay.




+9000

[Postee] Why don't you just sand down the neck of a Loomis 7FR? Im pretty sure BC rich aren't going to change the way things are just because you and your friend want 7 strings that aren't shit from them. Unless they recieved mail from 60 percent of the worlds guitar players I think you're pissing in the wind, mate. 

Also, what you've said about Ibanez is pathetic, they aren't all black, mine is black but I dont give a shit: I play a guitar, I dont look at it 

Bottom line is - If you dont like the way a guitar looks or 'is' then change it, stop whining and learn more about DIY guitar and take matters into your own hands.

You eat ponies.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 27, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> +9000
> 
> [Postee] Why don't you just sand down the neck of a Loomis 7FR? Im pretty sure BC rich aren't going to change the way things are just because you and your friend want 7 strings that aren't shit from them. Unless they recieved mail from 60 percent of the worlds guitar players I think you're pissing in the wind, mate.
> 
> ...



Some people don't have the money/time/resources to learn how to build a guitar then actually do it, and would prefer a standard model that they could buy and then if they had to modify.



> Yeah well aparently, according to a guy on the bcrichplayers forum that he emailed them a few months back and they told him that they are releasing a 7 string in 09. that was all that was said I guess. but that makes my pants tight
> 
> 
> Just hope it isn't crap.



Sweet  Hope it's at Namm in Jan.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 27, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Some people don't have the money/time/resources to learn how to build a guitar then actually do it, and would prefer a standard model that they could buy and then if they had to modify.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet  Hope it's at Namm in Jan.



...you just re-literated what I said.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 27, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> +9000
> 
> [Postee] Why don't you just sand down the neck of a Loomis 7FR? Im pretty sure BC rich aren't going to change the way things are just because you and your friend want 7 strings that aren't shit from them. Unless they recieved mail from 60 percent of the worlds guitar players I think you're pissing in the wind, mate.
> 
> ...


 
This ash and maple superstrat will never be










7 string version of these ebony and mahogany dream guitars


Multiple Images - Product Detail | Musician's Friend

Multiple Images - Product Detail | Musician's Friend

(Though not a completely good example because those are black and the 7 string verstions of those pickups would be crappy non-passive shaped but at least they are not basswood and bolt on like a pathetic Ibanez)


Why would I risk the chance of major damage to something that cost a grand?
No matter how you gut a Loomis, it will not be a Warlock or a V. No matter what I could throw together, it would still wouldn't be one. I am not a luthier.

Looks don't matter as much as playability no but it feels so unnatural playing a strat shape, and I am not alone. I would get an agile V7 if not for the fact that I would be stuck with pickups in a bass housing forever


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 27, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> This ash and maple superstrat will never be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that if a guitar is made of Basswood and is bolt on; It's effectively shit?


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 27, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> So you're saying that if a guitar is made of Basswood and is bolt on; It's effectively shit?


 
I've played bolt on and basswood and mahogany neckthru and I prefer NT.



Oh and btw

[MySpace messaging]

Me: BC Rich should make you signature 7s

Steve Smyth: Thanks man, I do appreciate it!

And....funny you should mention that..... stay tuned!!!

Happy Holidays!

Me: Mr. Smyth... I need fresh pants...


----------



## winterlover (Dec 27, 2008)

/\


me too....


----------



## svart (Dec 27, 2008)

makes me hoping for an ignitor 7 again!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> +9000
> 
> [Postee] Why don't you just sand down the neck of a Loomis 7FR? Im pretty sure BC rich aren't going to change the way things are just because you and your friend want 7 strings that aren't shit from them. Unless they recieved mail from 60 percent of the worlds guitar players I think you're pissing in the wind, mate.
> 
> ...



 again with the hate?? I mean come on. Apparently there was enough people emailing BCR to get what they wanted. that is the *second* thing I heard about new guitars. and Smyth DOES play 7's so more then likely there will be. Hell it may even be Cheaper and better built then allot of the Ibanez, since it seems every one things that Ibanez QC is going to shit anyways. and really for the options to price between the BCRs and the Ibanez I would go BCR Hell they have at least 3 "Super Strats" there selfs. 

The Bolt on thing doesn't really bother me. BUT I do like the fret access of a Neck thru. 

And also about the "Change your guitar if you don't like it" thing Not everyone Has the cash to be buying extra pickups or a OFR or to add extra stuff like coil tapping.  so Hell IF BCR is trying to get there shit together then good for them. 

t is funny that It seems No One bitches about when Bernie Rico Sr. and Jr owned the company. 


Shit I am getting tired of all this trash talk. like Jerky CHid said not ever one is a Superstrat guy. and not everyone is a Extreme guy but I mean come one at the moment the only two options for the Extreme guys are the Dean and the Xiphos and according to allot of guy here both have allot of "Bad thing" about them.

Also Personally I am fucking siked that they are coming out with a 7 string. (Rumored)


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Dec 27, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a quilted black cherry, 7 string, neck-thru, string-thru hardtail, 27" Scale, SD Blackouts, ebony fingerboard, mahogany bodied BCR Beast with a matching widow headstock


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 27, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> I wouldn't mind a quilted black cherry, 7 string, neck-thru, string-thru hardtail, 27" Scale, SD Blackouts, ebony fingerboard, mahogany bodied BCR Beast with a matching widow headstock





Honestly I'm not much of a V guy, but a 7 string V with a widow headstock =


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

Finally Found some people that Like this Idea 


But to both you you guys that posted above me. I would love to see both those also.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 27, 2008)

I have to re-answer your question CA. Why wouldn't I get a modified Loomis fr? Because there's gonna be a Smyth sig! 

It will have those dumb bass sized p-ups but at least I will have my BCR 7!!

What do you guys think it's gonna be? Ignitor or Warlock?
I think the latter since the Warlock is kinda more safe.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> I have to re-answer your question CA. Why wouldn't I get a modified Loomis fr? Because there's gonna be a Smyth sig!
> 
> It will have those dumb bass sized p-ups but at least I will have my BCR 7!!
> 
> ...



If tha is the case,Smyth Sig, then most likely the Warlock More Known and not many people know of the Ignitor. But according to that guy on the BCRplayers Forum it might have a 7 string V  but we just got to wait.


----------



## svart (Dec 28, 2008)

The ignitor would absolutely slay, but idd it's more safe to throw in a warlock 7


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> I have to re-answer your question CA. Why wouldn't I get a modified Loomis fr? Because there's gonna be a Smyth sig!
> 
> It will have those dumb bass sized p-ups but at least I will have my BCR 7!!
> 
> ...



So wait, it's official? 

SWEET!!!

I'm hoping for a Warlock with all the specs of the NJ series, white with black binding! 

I'm also hoping it will be reasonably priced too


----------



## Stitch (Dec 28, 2008)

BC Rich have definitely turned around. Some of their old guitars - a few years ago I mean - (the chinese made stuff in particular) was shitastic and craptacular, but now that they've utterly ruined the BC Rich name almost beyond retrieval they've sorted it out and some of the NEW BC Rich stuff (especially the lower end stuff) is utterly mind bogglingly good for the price. You just have to find a new one.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> BC Rich have definitely turned around. Some of their old guitars - a few years ago I mean - (the chinese made stuff in particular) was shitastic and craptacular, but now that they've utterly ruined the BC Rich name almost beyond retrieval they've sorted it out and some of the NEW BC Rich stuff (especially the lower end stuff) is utterly mind bogglingly good for the price. You just have to find a new one.



Exactly, I was blown away by a SOB the $299 one pick up model they have. the bronze series warlocks still sucks though  but then I tried the Deluxe Jr V with the Beast Headstock, the one with out the little spike in the middle, it I was amazed at that too.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> So wait, it's official?
> 
> SWEET!!!
> 
> ...



Holy Shit!!!  Thank god I didn't buy that Squire yet. Come on Ignitor!!!!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Holy Shit!!!  Thank god I didn't buy that Squire yet. Come on Ignitor!!!!!



that would be awesome but more then likely it will be the warlock


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 28, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> that would be awesome but more then likely it will be the warlock



I know, but I can hope! I mean LOOK AT THIS:


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah I hope too


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

hmmmm Jerky likes that Ignitor; it has a Duncan


----------



## Bygde (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm an Ibby-fanboy, and I won't flame you. The world need more 7s, and the ones who aldready make them need competition. We need to show the companies that there is a market for 7s.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

Bygde said:


> I'm an Ibby-fanboy, and I won't flame you. The world need more 7s, and the ones who aldready make them need competition. We need to show the companies that there is a market for 7s.


 
If BCR started to hurt Ibby sales; that would mean you would get better Ibbies, which in turn will give us BCR guys better BCRs. It really does help everyone


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I know, but I can hope! I mean LOOK AT THIS:





I changed my mind, I want that!!! But the one pickup thing kinda sucks


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> If BCR started to hurt Ibby sales; that would mean you would get better Ibbies, which in turn will give us BCR guys better BCRs. It really does help everyone



I gotta qoute the movie "Get Smart" here:


"that makes sence"


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 28, 2008)

*hoping for Ignitor 7*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

See now that someone metioned a Smyth Sig everyone is happy


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> See now that someone metioned a Smyth Sig everyone is happy


 
 Steve makes it all better *waits for another message from him*


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> Steve makes it all better *waits for another message from him*



Where is the original message, anyway? I wanna see official documentation 

And if it's a Warlock I'm hoping it'll have a 7 string FR, that or if it's the ignitor I'm hoping for a neck pup lol.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Where is the original message, anyway? I wanna see official documentation
> 
> And if it's a Warlock I'm hoping it'll have a 7 string FR, that or if it's the ignitor I'm hoping for a neck pup lol.



In Myspace. and To be honest it most likely will have an OFR7by the way. alot of them have the OFR on the 6 strings already


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah i am betting that there will be an OFR7.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's how it happened.

I added Steve and the Esseness project.

Steve sends me a "Thank you message"

I express my thanks, then mention he should have a sig 7 from BCR

He hints to one coming

I cream my jeans and bug him for more info

No more info has been given


----------



## ghoti (Dec 28, 2008)

If they do what Ibanez does, the 7-string Warlocks will be even better at skewering your hand than the 6-strings are .


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

ghoti said:


> If they do what Ibanez does, the 7-string Warlocks will be even better at skewering your hand than the 6-strings are .


 

Metal 

But seriously, the only BCR that's done that to me was a Beast


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't really had any of them do that to me


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 28, 2008)

If it's the Ignitor...BC will get my money

please, don't let it be the ignitor, I have two years of uni to survive!


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 28, 2008)

What is Smyth doing these days btw?


----------



## Bygde (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> If BCR started to hurt Ibby sales; that would mean you would get better Ibbies, which in turn will give us BCR guys better BCRs. It really does help everyone


Exactly. Let's hope that BC does just that then!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bygde said:


> Exactly. Let's hope that BC does just that then!



Exactly. I'd love to see Ibby realize they're gonna have to bust their ass to get a hold on the 7 string market cause I love their guitars, but the one's out now are really not "up to par" if you know what I mean.

And tbh, even if I don't get one, I'm just excited to see that another company is finally looking at making 7's. As popular as they are, you'd figure more people would be cashing in on it.


----------



## sami (Dec 28, 2008)

Man, if any company (like GC) thinks there's not a market for 7's, bari's, 7 bari's, 8's, etc should visit here. Like DUHHHHH you guitar making companies...


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 28, 2008)

sami said:


> Man, if any company (like GC) thinks there's not a market for 7's, bari's, 7 bari's, 8's, etc should visit here. Like DUHHHHH you guitar making companies...


 
How many people are on this forum daily? They should be all over this!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> How many people are on this forum daily? They should be all over this!



Exactly. GC's don't even stock RG2228's, and the most expensive 7/8 I've seen at Sam Ash was the LTD FM. You would think that stores would realize there might be a bigger market for these things but the fact that they don't stock them gives no one the opportunity to even play something like that. I mean until I played that LTD FM I was purely a 6 string guy, now if it doesn't have 7 strings atleast I'm not looking at it.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 28, 2008)

[action=B Lopez]plays his USA BCR Bich[/action]


----------



## airjamie (Dec 28, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> I sent this to them
> 
> "After talking with a fellow lover of your guitars, we have found a couple things that would put BCR ahead of the curve.
> 
> ...




I really hope you learn to spell before sending any more letters to marketing execs. Not that theyd take shit this stupid seriously.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

airjamie said:


> I really hope you learn to spell before sending any more letters to marketing execs. Not that *they'd* take shit this stupid*,* seriously.



There, I fixed it for you. When you correct someone on something in a manner that is totally impolite, atleast give a valid argument.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2008)

Good god, if BCR releases an Ignitor 7, I'd order it instantly. Take a look at this.....beautiful!







P.S. There's a few of you who need to chill out in this thread.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Good god, if BCR releases an Ignitor 7, I'd order it instantly. Take a look at this.....beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woah 

Normally I'm a super strat dude and not into super pointy guitars, but I gotta say, the tops that they're putting on these are amazing  Both this one and the purple one steve have are pretty damn awesome!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Good god, if BCR releases an Ignitor 7, I'd order it instantly. Take a look at this.....beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take those tone holes out of that and I'd be sold.


----------



## Shinto (Dec 28, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Good god, if BCR releases an Ignitor 7, I'd order it instantly. Take a look at this.....beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are those holes on the left for?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2008)

Those are "tone chambers" or something like that. It basically there for resonation, etc. Personally, I'd prefer to not have them.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Those are "tone chambers" or something like that. It basically there for resonation, etc. Personally, I'd prefer to not have them.



You're correct, "tone chambers" is what they're called.

TBH, I think that more than likely they're just there for looks. Wouldn't be a deal-breaker for me, that's for sure!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Those are "tone chambers" or something like that. It basically there for resonation, etc. Personally, I'd prefer to not have them.



No they're not there for any purpose other than a gimmick. I asked Bernie about those myself and that's what he said.

To me, aesthetically it doesnt bother me. It would never make a break a guitar. I find it hard to believe anyone would turn down a beautiful guitar like that Ignitor _just_ because of those. Sounds like something people nitpick online but if they saw that hanging up at their local shop it would be the furthest thing from their mind


----------



## winterlover (Dec 29, 2008)

/\

fo real, that axe is stunning



airjamie said:


> I really hope you learn to spell before sending any more letters to marketing execs. Not that theyd take shit this stupid seriously.



good job being an idiot.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 29, 2008)

I just can't get into that Ignitor shape, the color is awesome, headstock looks great, but the shape

To each his own though, and the more sevens the better


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2008)

I like that Igniter shape.  the "tone Chambers" I could care less if they are on it. BUT most likely they will not be on a production model guitars.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 29, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> No they're not there for any purpose other than a gimmick. I asked Bernie about those myself and that's what he said.
> 
> To me, aesthetically it doesnt bother me. It would never make a break a guitar. I find it hard to believe anyone would turn down a beautiful guitar like that Ignitor _just_ because of those. Sounds like something people nitpick online but if they saw that hanging up at their local shop it would be the furthest thing from their mind



Yeah, I didn't figure they'd do much that I'd care for. And at the price if it's a US made guitar, it would be a deal breaker for me. If I'm going to drop $2k+ on a guitar, I better be happy with EVERY aspect of it, otherwise I'd just order a CS guitar. If it's around $1k, I'd think about it. If it was a cheap import, if I was in the market for a low end guitar, I probably wouldn't think too much on it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I didn't figure they'd do much that I'd care for. And at the price if it's a US made guitar, it would be a deal breaker for me. If I'm going to drop $2k+ on a guitar, I better be happy with EVERY aspect of it, otherwise I'd just order a CS guitar. If it's around $1k, I'd think about it. If it was a cheap import, if I was in the market for a low end guitar, I probably wouldn't think too much on it.



Im in the same boat as you, if your spending 2k and not getting exactly what you want why not just wait a month and get a custom instead.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 29, 2008)

Schaff says yes 

^.^ Yes


(I also approve, this thread has made me happy in the pants)


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, I didn't figure they'd do much that I'd care for. And at the price if it's a US made guitar, it would be a deal breaker for me. If I'm going to drop $2k+ on a guitar, I better be happy with EVERY aspect of it, otherwise I'd just order a CS guitar. If it's around $1k, I'd think about it. If it was a cheap import, if I was in the market for a low end guitar, I probably wouldn't think too much on it.



Of course, I didn't mean if you were dropping $2k on it. I just meant it's not something that anyone would care about if they had the guitar in the flesh to play with. It's just one of those things people obsess over from a distance.

For example, I hate dot inlays and generally like to avoid rosewood, but when I'm actually playing my Ibanez stuff I could care less because everything else cool about the guitars is overriding any aesthetic concerns


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 29, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Of course, I didn't mean if you were dropping $2k on it. I just meant it's not something that anyone would care about if they had the guitar in the flesh to play with. It's just one of those things people obsess over from a distance.
> 
> For example, I hate dot inlays and generally like to avoid rosewood, but when I'm actually playing my Ibanez stuff I could care less because everything else cool about the guitars is overriding any aesthetic concerns



Yeah, I guess everything is a moot point anyways until they ACTUALLY announce it, and depending on what price the guitar is actually going to be


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 29, 2008)

i want this







baritone length, and no emg's


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 29, 2008)

harkonnen8 said:


> i want this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually that is probably what it's gonna be but with an OFR. Unfortunately EMGs and no glorious baritone scale though...

Oh well, Steve's sig and a BCR7. white Warlock or purple Ignitor, I want it!!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 29, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> Actually that is probably what it's gonna be but with an OFR. Unfortunately EMGs and no glorious baritone scale though...
> 
> Oh well, Steve's sig and a BCR7. white Warlock or purple Ignitor, I want it!!


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 29, 2008)

harkonnen8 said:


>


 
This horse has life.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd consider an Ignitor, but I have absolutely no time for the Warlock. Yuck.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 29, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> This horse has life.



is Steve's warlock a baritone ?


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 29, 2008)

harkonnen8 said:


> is Steve's warlock a baritone ?


 
I thought you meant the Steve sig/BCR 7. Nope, it don't look like a bari unfortunately


----------



## kmanick (Dec 29, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I know, but I can hope! I mean LOOK AT THIS:


 
this guitar with 2 hums would just slay.
I even like the color just as is.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Dec 29, 2008)

kmanick said:


> this guitar with 2 hums would just slay.
> I even like the color just as is.



+

bari scale

=

WIN


----------



## Cancer (Dec 29, 2008)

I ESP really ending their 7 string line? Didn't know 8's were selling that well for them....


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cancer said:


> I ESP really ending their 7 string line? Didn't know 8's were selling that well for them....



Yeah I'm not sure what they're thinking  but I don't think they'll end them all, cause didn't carpenter or whatever his name is (deftones) just get a tele-7 string that's available as a custom shop thing? Idk, I thought I heard they were gonna mass produce that as a sig. Who knows 

Either way I'm pretty pumped up, this NAMM is gonna be a huge year, we've got BCR 7's, new ibanez 7's, and a schecter 8. Gonna be fun 

Lots of money to be spent!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2008)

Cancer said:


> I ESP really ending their 7 string line? Didn't know 8's were selling that well for them....



it is kind of funny how a thread about BCR has people asking about ESP 7 strings 


But it would be dumb of them to get rid of ALL there sevens. and BY the way, they are Bringing out a Viper-417 next year so they still have at least ONE 7. Most likely it is just the Stef sig that are getting weeded out like the 6 strings


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> it is kind of funny how a thread about BCR has people asking about ESP 7 strings
> 
> 
> But it would be dumb of them to get rid of ALL there sevens. and BY the way, they are Bringing out a Viper-417 next year so they still have at least ONE 7. Most likely it is just the Stef sig that are getting weeded out like the 6 strings



But I hope you realise the new guitars are going to be of lesser quality than the old ones. they will be made in Indonesia instead of Korea.

Big fucking fail to come on ESP's behalf.

This isn't a 'haha you idiot' post by the way


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But I hope you realise the new guitars are going to be of lesser quality than the old ones. they will be made in Indonesia instead of Korea.
> 
> Big fucking fail to come on ESP's behalf.
> 
> This isn't a 'haha you idiot' post by the way



 I guess your right. But I was just saying that not all of the 7 strings will be gone. just less of them. which is still stupid I know. at least BCR will HOPEFULLY be releasing a 7 string. it is just a Rumor right now anyways


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But I hope you realise the new guitars are going to be of lesser quality than the old ones. *they will be made in Indonesia instead of Korea.
> *
> Big fucking fail to come on ESP's behalf.
> 
> This isn't a 'haha you idiot' post by the way



Seriously  Good bye LTD series, if I ever get an ESP it'll have to be ESP then.

Korea's about as far as I go. Japan built? Great! USA built? Great! Korea? Ok, not worth a few grand but ok! Indonesia? FUCK THAT.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Seriously  Good bye LTD series, if I ever get an ESP it'll have to be ESP then.
> 
> Korea's about as far as I go. Japan built? Great! USA built? Great! Korea? Ok, not worth a few grand but ok! Indonesia? FUCK THAT.



 I haven't played anything made in Indonesia but the Ibanez Xiphos has alot of good stuff being said about them


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 30, 2008)

kmanick said:


> this guitar with 2 hums would just slay.
> I even like the color just as is.



So, how do ya like mine?


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 30, 2008)

The Ignitor looks better and better the more I see it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

NemesisTheory said:


> So, how do ya like mine? *thumbnail of awesome*



To quote finding nemo "You made me ink".

<_<

>_>


Mine wasn't ink though...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> To quote finding nemo "You made me ink".
> 
> <_<
> 
> ...







Clean Up on Dustys Aisle!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Clean Up on Dustys Aisle!!



I'll get a the mop 



Seriously though, if that's something close to what comes out I may have to pull the trigger... I'd prefer actives but seeing as Smyth's Ignitor has a passive I imagine that's what we'll get. I can always throw a blackout in there 

I was thinking, how hard would it be to route another pickup cavity if it only comes as a single pup guitar?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I'll get a the mop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and if the guitar is about lets say like $799 then who cares if it comes with one pick up?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> and if the guitar is about lets say like $799 then who cares if it comes with one pick up?



Hell yeah! Then I wouldn't have to put up with that passive for very long


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 31, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Hell yeah! Then I wouldn't have to put up with that passive for very long



true. It would bother me either way IF it is one pickup I would try to get a coil tap in there


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 31, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> true. It would bother me either way IF it is one pickup I would try to get a coil tap in there



Haha yeah I suppose. I just like my insanely high output pickups


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 31, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> true. It would bother me either way IF it is one pickup I would try to get a coil tap in there



Fuck. I ment "Wouldn't" bother me 


Dusty201087 said:


> Haha yeah I suppose. I just like my insanely high output pickups



Yeah you could always do the coil tap to them also


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 31, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> and if the guitar is about lets say like $799 then who cares if it comes with one pick up?



While I really prefer 2 humbuckers after spending a lot of time with my COW7 I could deal with one pickup. I probably would eventually take a router to it but single hum isn't so bad.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 1, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> While I really prefer 2 humbuckers after spending a lot of time with my COW7 I could deal with one pickup. I probably would eventually take a router to it but single hum isn't so bad.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Especially if it's got a coil split, then you could split it, roll the volume down a bit and switch it to the clean channel. Wouldn't be the best cleans ever, but like Jerky said, if it's only $750-800 and has all the other specs I want, one less pickup will not hold me back from buying this .

Currently I'm going with a Schecter 8 as soon as I can but I'm awaiting NAMM to contact DCGL about an order . There's a big chance that if this comes out awesome (or something else comes out super awesome even) then I'll have to pick that.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2009)

I just hope if BC Rich comes out with a 7 they use REAL mahogany for once. Just once. It really does make a huge difference.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just hope if BC Rich comes out with a 7 they use REAL mahogany for once. Just once. It really does make a huge difference.


 
All the new stuff seems to be mahogony and not nato. They are moving away from it


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 1, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> All the new stuff seems to be mahogony and not nato. They are moving away from it



That's good to hear, but I'm skeptical. Either way I'll be at NAMM so I'll get my hands on as many as their new models as possible. If I'm impressed I'll definitely change my cynical tune


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 1, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> That's good to hear, but I'm skeptical. Either way I'll be at NAMM so I'll get my hands on as many as their new models as possible. If I'm impressed I'll definitely change my cynical tune


 
after a quick check, everything mid and higher end that has come out in late 08 was mahogany (NJ, Darkarts, Exotic) while earlier models are still nato (IT, NT) minus the KK sig of course which is maple


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't wait!!  its getting closer to the time they release the emails taht they promised on ther site


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I can't wait!!  its getting closer to the time they release the emails taht they promised on ther site



I signed up for the emails  checked a lot today, I'm hoping they'll send them out soon. Dying to see what the Smyth sig is gonna be! 

And zimbloth ever since BC rich has come under new owners it seems like they're really turning themselves around. I was very impressed when I played the newer models, if they had a 7 string version of the NJ V I'd definately have it .


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> And zimbloth ever since BC rich has come under new owners it seems like they're really turning themselves around. I was very impressed when I played the newer models, if they had a 7 string version of the NJ V I'd definately have it .



I don't know about 'ever since', Bernie left the company in 2001 or so and they've only been getting better in the last year or two. Unless you mean they changed hands a third time?


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 2, 2009)

personaly o would love a 7 in the "eagle bodystyle"
this is however coming form teh man that also wants a 7 string ibanez SZ


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know about 'ever since', Bernie left the company in 2001 or so and they've only been getting better in the last year or two. Unless you mean they changed hands a third time?



did BernieJr sell BCR to HHI? if not then maybe it was for a 3rd time  but f not then the last few years is when they seemed to be turning it around


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 2, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> did BernieJr sell BCR to HHI? if not then maybe it was for a 3rd time  but f not then the last few years is when they seemed to be turning it around



Yes Rico JR. sold BCR to HHI. And if you didn't know HHI also owns OLP, Kustom amps, Michael Kelly, and I think a few others too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Yes Rico JR. sold BCR to HHI. And if you didn't know HHI also owns OLP, Kustom amps, Michael Kelly, and I think a few others too.



Yeah I knew about the Kustom Amps and the Michal Kelly Guitars and Rockfield Pickups. I also heard that they owned Floyd Rose.  but I don't know


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah I knew about the Kustom Amps and the Michal Kelly Guitars and Rockfield Pickups. I also heard that they owned Floyd Rose.  but I don't know



Who knows, as long as they're making BC Rich guitars good again I'm 100% behind them


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Who knows, as long as they're making BC Rich guitars good again I'm 100% behind them



yeah thats all that matters really


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 2, 2009)

B.C. Rich DLXJRVO Deluxe Jr. V Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

if tehy made a 7 string version of that i would HAVE to buy it


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> B.C. Rich DLXJRVO Deluxe Jr. V Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> if tehy made a 7 string version of that i would HAVE to buy it



 then I would have to kill you and steal it. Joking 

But yes I would lovefor that to comeout as a 7 string


----------



## winterlover (Jan 2, 2009)

/\

me fucking too

widow headstock ftw


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 2, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah I knew about the Kustom Amps and the Michal Kelly Guitars and Rockfield Pickups. I also heard that they owned Floyd Rose.  but I don't know


 
You heard it from me Hanser Music Group - Floyd Rose And it's true. Think that there would be a shortage of bridges for Schecter 7s if BCR put out multiple 7 models? I come up with that on the logic that FR and BCR are affiliated companies through HHI


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> You heard it from me Hanser Music Group - Floyd Rose And it's true. Think that there would be a shortage of bridges for Schecter 7s if BCR put out multiple 7 models? I come up with that on the logic that FR and BCR are affiliated companies through HHI



would be funny to me if they did. suck for everyone wanting to get a Schectr wih an OFR though


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> You heard it from me Hanser Music Group - Floyd Rose And it's true. Think that there would be a shortage of bridges for Schecter 7s if BCR put out multiple 7 models? I come up with that on the logic that FR and BCR are affiliated companies through HHI



I doubt that that would happen, because even though the two companies are owned by the same person it's likely they're going to be ran by separate people.

Although it's safe to say that BCR will get a deal on OFR's so that should cut costs for the consumer and put them down a price racket, which would essentially make them dominate the import guitar market if they have a good product.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 2, 2009)

BC Rich updated the site, no new guitars though


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> BC Rich updated the site, no new guitars though



Aw 

What exactly are the specs on Steves Ignitor, anyway?

EDIT: Just noticed Steve is officially on the BCR website as an artist, would this mean he's signed with them (officially)?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 2, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Aw
> 
> What exactly are the specs on Steves Ignitor, anyway?
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed Steve is officially on the BCR website as an artist, would this mean he's signed with them (officially)?


 
He's been there forever. And I finally got another messege back from him and he's not saying anything


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 2, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> He's been there forever. And I finally got another messege back from him and he's not saying anything



 Commence the hunt


----------



## svart (Jan 4, 2009)

any updates or scoops? curious as hell!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

svart said:


> any updates or scoops? curious as hell!



None yet 

I'm very anxious to see the specs and hoping that we're right and it will be an Ignitor. I see no real reason as to why it won't be, but I just want 100% confirmation.

This could very well be the next guitar I buy


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> None yet
> 
> I'm very anxious to see the specs and hoping that we're right and it will be an Ignitor. I see no real reason as to why it won't be, but I just want 100% confirmation.
> 
> *This could very well be the next guitar I buy *



Same Here


----------



## svart (Jan 4, 2009)

and here  although it has to be release REAL soon then since I'll be picking up an NJ warlock 7 this month normally


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

svart said:


> and here  although it has to be release REAL soon then since I'll be picking up an NJ warlock 7 this month normally



 How?


----------



## svart (Jan 5, 2009)

found one on evilbay a while back and since I was going to pick up the mock it's was bad timing and dind't go for it. Just mailed the seller that if he didn't sell I'd be buying in January. the warlock didn't sell and he mailed back that I could buy it. so I'm not complaining


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Me: Please, can you give me any more info? I would love a 7 string based on one of yours! Hell, everyone on *SevenString. org* would go crazy for them!

Steve: Stay tuned man!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

svart said:


> found one on evilbay a while back and since I was going to pick up the mock it's was bad timing and dind't go for it. Just mailed the seller that if he didn't sell I'd be buying in January. the warlock didn't sell and he mailed back that I could buy it. so I'm not complaining



cool, nice score man 



JerkyChid said:


> Me: Please, can you give me any more info? I would love a 7 string based on one of yours! Hell, everyone on *SevenString. org* would go crazy for them!
> 
> Steve: Stay tuned man!!


Well, at least we know he won't get canned for spilling any BCR Secrets


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

New guitars are starting to be put up!


Problem is they have stumbled already... Remember that Dean V/SG?...
Beast V


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> New guitars are starting to be put up!
> 
> 
> Problem is they have stumbled already... Remember that Dean V/SG?...
> Beast V



Where is this?!?!? YOU MUST LINK ME NOA.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Goooooood: B.C. Rich Virgin Four Bass

Good features at least..: B.C. Rich The Kerry King Beast V N.T.
Wait.. BCR active?.. *acts like Harvey Dent before Two-Face* NOOOOOOO!!!! NOOO!! NO INHOUSE PICKUPS!!! NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Goooooood: B.C. Rich Virgin Four Bass
> 
> Good features at least..: B.C. Rich The Kerry King Beast V N.T.
> Wait.. BCR active?.. *acts like Harvey Dent before Two-Face* NOOOOOOO!!!! NOOO!! NO INHOUSE PICKUPS!!! NOOOOO!!!!!!



Eewwww... The shape is OKAY, but the pickups?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

bad BCR!!! BAD!!!!

O.O!!!!!!!

http://bcrich.com/site2009/bich_double_neck.asp

http://bcrich.com/site2009/v2_kerry_king.asp


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> bad BCR!!! BAD!!!!
> 
> O.O!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



God... I'd be all over a KK V (if I wanted a 6) but those tribal graphics just kill it for me. Let alone flames with that kinda puke green graphics 

Dear god BC Rich, I hope you're saving the best for last


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> God... I'd be all over a KK V (if I wanted a 6) but those tribal graphics just kill it for me. Let alone flames with that kinda puke green graphics
> 
> Dear god BC Rich, I hope you're saving the best for last


 
What? The KKV2 looks great to me lol An NT would be awesome!

That double neck is just amazing!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> What? The KKV2 looks great to me lol An NT would be awesome!
> 
> That double neck is just amazing!!!!



Really? I'm not into the tribal graphics on the new KK. I like his first custom shop, the orange one  but this one just doesn't do it for me. And the double neck is ok now that I look at specs, I'd just never buy a double neck cause I don't need one


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

OH MY GOD..MY EYES! THE FAIL! IT BURNS! Is Gibson working with BC Rich? What the fuck is the beast V? Really? Where are the Rockfield pickups? Those things are killer. And what's with all this Bolt On nonsense and the BCR actives? Truth be told that'll cut down on cost so I guess thats good..but I REAAALLY don't like the glimpse into that BC Rich is doing, and I was all set to buy shit


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Really? I'm not into the tribal graphics on the new KK. I like his first custom shop, the orange one  but this one just doesn't do it for me. And the double neck is ok now that I look at specs, I'd just never buy a double neck cause I don't need one


 
come oooooooon Smyth sig!!!



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> OH MY GOD..MY EYES! THE FAIL! IT BURNS! Is Gibson working with BC Rich? What the fuck is the beast V? Really?


 
It's not a V at all! lol It's a KK brainfart
a REAL Beast V would look kinda like a thinner Rico Jr Vixen


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> come oooooooon Smyth sig!!!



Dude you have no idea, I have a tab open of my email the entire time I'm on the computer and every once in a while (like every few seconds) I click it, restart it, and check my inbox.

I'm so pumped for this guitar.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dude you have no idea, I have a tab open of my email the entire time I'm on the computer and every once in a while (like every few seconds) I click it, restart it, and check my inbox.
> 
> I'm so pumped for this guitar.


 
SAME!!!! *hits F5*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

Kerry you fat fuck....I hate you. Oh lord I hope everything gets an overhaul and this stuff is only a portion. Please don't let BC Rich pull a massive fail this year


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Kerry you fat fuck....I hate you. Oh lord I hope everything gets an overhaul and this stuff is only a portion. *Please don't let BC Rich pull a massive fail this yeah*





If there is a god, he will give us a SS Ignitor from BCR. 

If god gives us fail from BCR, we FIND A NEW GOD.

(+1 for anyone who gets the reference!)


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Kerry you fat fuck....I hate you. Oh lord I hope everything gets an overhaul and this stuff is only a portion. Please don't let BC Rich pull a massive fail this year


 
They are doing ok so far. Just need some more winners



Dusty201087 said:


> If there is a god, he will give us a SS Ignitor from BCR.
> 
> If god gives us fail from BCR, we FIND A NEW GOD.
> 
> (+1 for anyone who gets the reference!)


 
POWER THIRST!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> They are doing ok so far. Just need some more winners
> 
> 
> 
> *POWER THIRST!!!!*



 Power thirst.

The only thing cooler than a BCR Smyth signature Ignitor 7 string guitar 

... Okay, the guitar would be A LOT cooler, but until it's official BCR is on the line between life and death


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> BCR Smyth signature Ignitor 7 string


 
Made with LIGHTNING!! REAL LIGHTNING!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Made with LIGHTNING!! REAL LIGHTNING!!!





... I wonder if this guitar will come with 400 babies? 

I don't want 400 babies... Let alone 1 baby...


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> ... I wonder if this guitar will come with 400 babies?
> 
> I don't want 400 babies... Let alone 1 baby...


 

Ooooh so you want the gay version

BABIES!!

you will have NO babies!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Ooooh so you want the gay version
> 
> BABIES!!
> 
> you will have NO babies!



But I'll still be able to run like KENYONS won't I


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> But I'll still be able to run like KENYONS won't I


 sure. But not for presidential office like one Irish American/Kenyan did


----------



## Shannon (Jan 5, 2009)

Powerthrist....hehehe. 

Ok, back on topic, please.

I will absolutely lose my mind if they make an Ignitor 7.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Powerthrist....hehehe.
> 
> Ok, back on topic, please.
> *
> I will absolutely lose my mind if they make an Ignitor 7. *





I wish BCR would cut the crap and tell us already


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya know..the more I look at that Ignitor the more I think I'd want one...but maybe with a Beast headstock..yeah yeah I know facepalm, barf etc...


----------



## Shannon (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had 2 dream guitars for the last decade now.
1) Steinberger 7
3) Ignitor 7

This will seriously be a dream come true. I hope BCR doesn't let me down with a Warlock 7.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

By the way, these are 6 strings but seeing has how this thread has become the unoffical New Bcr tthread, Here is some cool new guitars:

B.C. Rich Special X Mockingbird

B.C. Rich Guitars - Mockingbird ST


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I've had 2 dream guitars for the last decade now.
> 1) Steinberger 7
> 3) Ignitor 7
> 
> This will seriously be a dream come true. I hope BCR doesn't let me down with a Warlock 7.


 
I'm sorry Shannon. I think you may be let down


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I've had 2 dream guitars for the last decade now.
> 1) Steinberger 7
> 3) Ignitor 7
> 
> This will seriously be a dream come true. I hope BCR doesn't let me down with a Warlock 7.



Tell me about it . If this is an Ignitor I'm calling up DCGL and getting a Schecter 8 string. The way I figure though, is that it's gonna be an Ignitor because they already HAVE quite a few warlocks in production, but they have no Ignitors... I'm hoping they've seen my logic


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Tell me about it . If this is an Ignitor I'm calling up DCGL and getting a Schecter 8 string. The way I figure though, is that it's gonna be an Ignitor because they already HAVE quite a few warlocks in production, but they have no Ignitors... I'm hoping they've seen my logic


 
...you know nothing about BC Rich...

"They really like our Warlocks! ...MAKE MORE!!"

"This model isn't selling" "It's not in production sir" "And NOT selling!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> By the way, these are 6 strings but seeing has how this thread has become the unoffical New Bcr tthread, Here is some cool new guitars:
> 
> B.C. Rich Special X Mockingbird
> 
> B.C. Rich Guitars - Mockingbird ST



Now THAT'S what I'm talking about. C'mon BC Rich wit' ya stank ass....more shit like that and we're on track


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> ...you know nothing about BC Rich...
> 
> "They really like our Warlocks! ...MAKE MORE!!"
> 
> "This model isn't selling" "It's not in production sir" "And NOT selling!"




Haha something like Ibanez then 

But I can still hope


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> *"This model isn't selling" "It's not in production sir" "And NOT selling!*"


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

new Eagle 6

B.C. Rich Masterpiece Eagle

It's a cheap agathis starter guitar but Jerky loves him some tobacco burst and maple top 


NOW GET WITH THE 7!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> new Eagle 6
> 
> B.C. Rich Masterpiece Eagle
> 
> ...



Dear god! I think BCR is taunting us. They are watching this forum, and not giving any info on the 7 JUST IN SPITE OF US.

 Why BCR, why are you doing this to me?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dear god! I think BCR is taunting us. They are watching this forum, and not giving any info on the 7 JUST IN SPITE OF US.
> 
> Why BCR, why are you doing this to me?


 
Telling Steve about the forum was probably a bad idea..


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Telling Steve about the forum was probably a bad idea..



Well it seems they're putting up more ever half hour/hour. Hopefully they'll put it up soon. I really don't want to stay up super late waiting for this, but if I must 

And WTF, no emails. Maybe they'll send one when they've totally completed putting up all the new guitars. Idk.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

Wouldn't it be funny if there WAS no 7?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> new Eagle 6
> 
> B.C. Rich Masterpiece Eagle
> 
> ...



 iching to see me a Extreme 7 string


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if there WAS no 7?






No.

Not at all.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

I would use your Dracos as firewood


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> I would use your Dracos as firewood



And you'd be wearing the prettiest dress and suckin' a mean dick on the street corner until I got the money to replace them.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't crush my dreams even though I must crush your fantasises of me


btw, look close at the NT KKBeast V

There is paint on the last 24 frets


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Don't crush my dreams even though I must crush your fantasises of me
> 
> 
> btw, look close at the NT KKBeast V
> ...



Is it just me or did they take all the new stuff off the website?!?!?! 

I can't see it anymore.

EDIT: NVM, I can see them but I have to click one of the links you guys provided. If I google BCR then click on their main website there's nothing different about it, no new guitars at all


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> Don't crush my dreams even though I must crush your fantasises of me





Oh lord..there really is paint on it. What the hell..has BC Rich gone ghetto or something? It's bad enough they even allowed Kerry to spawn such nonsense..but they won't even dignify it with a quality job and picture.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Is it just me or did they take all the new stuff off the website?!?!?!
> 
> I can't see it anymore.
> 
> EDIT: NVM, I can see them but I have to click one of the links you guys provided. If I google BCR then click on their main website there's nothing different about it, no new guitars at all


 
BC Rich Guitars - Beast V - Kerry King

look for /site2009/


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> BC Rich Guitars - Beast V - Kerry King
> 
> look for /site2009/



Ah ok 

Anyone else randomly typing in stuff where the model in the URL to try to find the page before they link to it? Or am I just super desperate


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Ah ok
> 
> Anyone else randomly typing in stuff where the model in the URL to try to find the page before they link to it? Or am I just super desperate


 
yep.

I'm workin on changing warlock_kerryking_wartribe_Series into something like warlock_stevesmyth_7string_series


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> yep.
> 
> I'm workin on changing warlock_kerryking_wartribe_Series into something like warlock_stevesmyth_7string_series



Yeah, I'm just trying a bunch of random stuff involving an ignitor 

I have to say, ignitor > warlock. If it's a warlock, unless the specs REALLY blow me away, there's about a 5% chance of me buying it . If it's an ignitor, I'm probably gonna hold off on that 8 string Schecter Hellraiser and buy the BC


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yeah, I'm just trying a bunch of random stuff involving an ignitor
> 
> I have to say, ignitor > warlock. If it's a warlock, unless the specs REALLY blow me away, there's about a 5&#37; chance of me buying it . If it's an ignitor, I'm probably gonna hold off on that 8 string Schecter Hellraiser and buy the BC



If it IS a warlock, and it IS a Steve Smyth sig then cool, as long as its not (solid) black. Atleast have binding. Ignitor > Warlock..... Ignitor 7 > BC Rich.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> If it IS a warlock, and it IS a Steve Smyth sig then cool, as long as its not (solid) black. Atleast have binding. Ignitor > Warlock..... Ignitor 7 > BC Rich.



Well his Ignitor is white with black binding right?

I could settle for that, but if it's has no OFR or Kahler, it's a no go for me. Which is why I'm hoping it's not his Warlock, because it's a string though .


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Well his Ignitor is white with black binding right?
> 
> I could settle for that, but if it's has no OFR or Kahler, it's a no go for me. Which is why I'm hoping it's not his Warlock, because it's a string though .


 
No it's purple quilt. The Warlock is white. And there probably will be an OFR even though Steve only has one on his Iggy.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> No it's purple quilt. The Warlock is white. And there probably will be an OFR even though Steve only has one on his Iggy.



Oh shit IDK why I typed Warlock  I knew that.

And I'm hoping, like I said I can go for a hardtail on an 8 string but if I'm considering a 7 it's GOTTA have some sort of trem bridge. TBH I was even thinking if I get the schecter about putting a Kahler 8 string hybrid trem on it


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 6, 2009)

No offense guys, but why are any of you convinced there will be a Steve Smyth signature model? The chance of that happening seems slim to none to me. Am I missing something? 

First of all, 99.9&#37; of guitarists out there would be like "who the fuck is that?" (I'm a fan of his but it's true). Secondly, if BCR was finally going to make a half-decent production 7, I seriously doubt it would be that of all things when they could make a Pat O'Brien model or just a random Assassin 7 or something with more broad appeal.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 6, 2009)

Steve keeps on hinting

1:Same with Loomis but he has a sig
2at O'brien flirts with Ran. When you think BC Rich do you really think of a superstrat? Pretty much every other 7 out there made by a big company is a superstrat already


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmmm still nothing up. This sucks


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 6, 2009)

The Seagull isn't listed yet so there not done. 8 days til NAMM


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 6, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> The Seagull isn't listed yet so there not done. 8 days til NAMM



True. Still sucks though, the wait is killing me


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn...Look's like BC Rich is onto us...the site's no longer available


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Damn...Look's like BC Rich is onto us...the site's no longer available


 
I was just about to say that  

Now we really gotta wait.

"Hey! Look at this, everytime these two forums talk about us we get more hits and people look at the new stuff!!" 
"HIDE IT HIDE IT!!!"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2009)

Jerky you ruined everything...it's all your fault! Now BC Rich is mad at us..way to go..and No I had absolutely nothing to do with it


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Jerky you ruined everything...it's all your fault! Now BC Rich is mad at us..way to go..and No I had absolutely nothing to do with it


 
Yep. Now there gonna get rid of all the new stuff and sell only beginner guitars


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2009)

Exactly..nothing but cheap warlocks and Beast V's..the only two model's they'll ever make for now on.....all because you touch yourself at night...wait..because you snuck into the new site...maybe both...I dunno


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Exactly..nothing but cheap warlocks and Beast V's..the only two model's they'll ever make for now on.....all because you touch yourself at night...wait..because you snuck into the new site...maybe both...I dunno


 
At night? I'm beatin off right now to dead rodents


But seriously this is funny. I bet someone is going "I hope I don't lose my job"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2009)

You can rest assured that someone is getting bitch smacked right now..or maybe they did it on purpose to get everyone riled up over the new stuff...


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 7, 2009)

The latter would be kinda cool but mean and the former is just hilarious


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 7, 2009)

I noticed this earlier  

Oh well, NAMM's only a week away now.

I was hoping they'd release an Ignitor 7 pic on my b-day (tomorrow)  That would be a great present


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 7, 2009)

They send the email out to everyone on the list to see the new stuff the 12th.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> They send the email out to everyone on the list to see the new stuff the 12th.



The 12th?! Who knows when that will be. We could be waiting forever


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 7, 2009)

[quote="StupidothermusicsitethatsucksbecauseitsnotSS.ORG] If you want to be one of the "first" people to "get access" to these new models, you're going to have to RSVP. This is a Grand Unveiling, after all, and BC Rich needs to know how many surf n' turf (SnT) entrées to order. All you need to do is "log on" to the B.C. Rich website and "plu in" your name and email address before January 10th at midnight (EST). Every person who signs up by the deadline will be given "private access" to the Grand Unveiling on January 12th at 12:00 am (EST). [/quote]


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

^ sounds like a hoax 




DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The 12th?! Who knows when that will be. We could be waiting forever



the 12th will be in 5 days


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 7, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> They send the email out to everyone on the list to see the new stuff the 12th.



Really? Sweet.  Not on my b-day though .


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I noticed this earlier
> 
> Oh well, NAMM's only a week away now.
> 
> I was hoping they'd release an Ignitor 7 pic on my b-day (tomorrow)  That would be a great present


 




http://www.sitstrings.com/images/products/178_endorsee_photo.jpg

I know you were hoping to see the production sig but this is the best I can do. I hope you have a great birthday


----------



## svart (Jan 8, 2009)

the more I see that pic, the more I keep thinking that Nevermore oughta reinstall Smyth in their lineup... 

and heavy b-day Dusty201087!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

svart said:


> the more I see that pic, the more I keep thinking that Nevermore oughta reinstall Smyth in their lineup...
> 
> and heavy b-day Dusty201087!



Is Steve even doing anything other than that solo project? I know he only left Nevermore because of health problems.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 8, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Is Steve even doing anything other than that solo project? I know he only left Nevermore because of health problems.


 
The Esseness project? They just finished touring I believe

Yeah he left cause he needed a kidney transplant


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pic jerky! And thanks all, I'm having a pretty good b-day, school got canceled here and it was exam day  so I'm pretty happy.

And yeah Steve left for health problems... Wonder who's gonna replace him without Chris Broderick to step in?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Nice pic jerky! And thanks all, I'm having a pretty good b-day, school got canceled here and it was exam day  so I'm pretty happy.
> 
> And yeah Steve left for health problems... Wonder who's gonna replace him without Chris Broderick to step in?



Actually I read in an interview with Jeff that they didn't feel Chris was right for the style. They thought Steve's style was Perfect for what they wanted to do, but Steve isn't in the band anymore so who knows? I know.... ME!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Actually I read in an interview with Jeff that they didn't feel Chris was right for the style. They thought Steve's style was Perfect for what they wanted to do, but Steve isn't in the band anymore so who knows? I know.... ME!



It's my birthday and I say they're picking ME! 

And I wonder if the whole website thing was on purpose or a mistake lol.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 8, 2009)

Steve going back to Nevermore would make me like them more lol. I love his work


----------



## svart (Jan 8, 2009)

not to mention the extra exposure of bc rich 7's that came along!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

Sooo....midnight tonight?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 11, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sooo....midnight tonight?


A 2nd New Years...

That means it's my birthday again!!! 

 and that means I can buy liqour!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> A 2nd New Years...
> 
> That means it's my birthday again!!!
> 
> and that means I can buy liqour!!



Happy b-day  Hopefully we'll hear some stuff tonight!!!


----------



## svart (Jan 12, 2009)

So, I had a preview through their site, some nice models among them... BUT NO SEVENS 

this is a letdown to me


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 12, 2009)

Smyth lied to me... and through me; to all of us...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 12, 2009)

I really hope the "preview" isn't all of their models, because some were nice, but honestly I seen nothing I would even think about buying.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 12, 2009)

When was the preview?!?!? I got no email.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> When was the preview?!?!? I got no email.



Go here:
B.C. Rich Guitars 2009 Preview
Name bcrich2009
pass beastv40

you're not missing much


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 12, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Go here:
> B.C. Rich Guitars 2009 Preview
> Name bcrich2009
> pass beastv40
> ...



Yeah Twisted gave me the code in another topic on the 6 board. Very disappointed I am . I ranted for quite a while.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 13, 2009)

ATTENTION!


----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: ....Jerky Chid// wants more beef jerky
Date: Jan 12, 2009 7:17 AM


You lied to me Mr. Smyth, you said you were going to have a production 7 string from BC Rich but they revealed their new stuff today and there wasn't a Smyth signature among them.. 



----------------- Original Message -----------------
From: Steve Smyth
Date: Jan 13, 2009 3:43 AM



Ha ha, well I guess THEY'RE LYING TO ME THEN!

---------------------------------------------------
O.O

go oooooooooooooon..


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 13, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> 
> ----------------- Original Message -----------------
> ...



I'm suprised this guy hasn't told you to bugger off...


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 13, 2009)

Some new graphics, another 'lets photoshop two models together and mass produce the result!' abortion, and an attempt at going back to 'classic' BC Rich. Better luck next year


----------



## svart (Jan 13, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> 
> ----------------- Original Message -----------------
> ...



can't really say this is a good way to handle things dude... I am as disappointed as the next guy about not seeing any BCR 7, but IMHO nobody actually confirmed there would be any at NAMM. 

All I know is that they would be doing one during the second quarter of 2009... (they do release guitars besides the NAMM demo's)and that was before the whole world went into recession. So if they won't be doing a small nice product like a sevenstring this year, can't blame them. it would be a sad thing but understandable from a business point of view. Going off towards an artist that way isn't helping anyone any way...


----------



## JerkyChid (May 24, 2009)

Bumping my own dead and disappointing thread for more disappointment..

My Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 12 of 12 by Steve Smyth - MySpace Photos#

well I guess Steve didn't lie when he was going to get a signature, well not totally... it's a 6 and makes me think it will be a customshop only deal.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2009)

I'm really surprised at his body choice


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2009)

looks like a fancy mick thompson sig without the gay fretboard inlay



i had a 2008 ASM Pro and the quality suprised me a LOT. great guitar for the money. wish they made a 7 string version without the binding and with a reverse headstcock.


----------



## Giamatti (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Rick (May 24, 2009)

^What?


----------



## Zahs (May 24, 2009)

who would buy a BC rich anyways... i mean i have had a real bad experience with one Mockingbird and that more than enough to never buy one again.


----------



## ARC7789 (May 24, 2009)

> If/when you put out 7 strings again, you should make 1 model a V.



YES YES YES!!!!!! (I'm a bit of a V whore)

plus i love see-thru colors


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 24, 2009)

ARC7789 said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!! (I'm a bit of a V whore)
> 
> plus i love see-thru colors



I've been talking with Rock Clouser of BC Rich and set up polls here for him... if you'll search you can find them there are 2 polls. Anyway, there WILL be 7 string modelS (plural!) by Winter NAMM 2010. He is taking all our poll results and using those to design these models. He said he cannot release any other news until it gets further to completion of the designs but he will email me so I can release the info here.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 24, 2009)

Zahs said:


> who would buy a BC rich anyways... i mean i have had a real bad experience with one Mockingbird and that more than enough to never buy one again.



Because the US ones are awesome, at least. I have two from the '80s or so, and I love them.


----------



## svart (May 24, 2009)

Zahs said:


> who would buy a BC rich anyways... i mean i have had a real bad experience with one Mockingbird and that more than enough to never buy one again.



got a mockingbird custom that I'm selling because I can't get used to the beefier neck but the build was actually pretty damn good on that one and the sound is killer! got an NJ warlock 7 with a thinner neck also that plays real nice! a lot of people tell me though that BCR's used to be quite the hit or miss types.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2009)

Zahs said:


> who would buy a BC rich anyways... i mean i have had a real bad experience with one Mockingbird and that more than enough to never buy one again.



I've only tried fairly cheap BCs, and considering the price those had a good sound. If those are anything to go by then the higher end models must be very good. Body fancy the body shapes, but I don't think they are a bad company.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 24, 2009)

Zahs said:


> who would buy a BC rich anyways... i mean i have had a real bad experience with one Mockingbird and that more than enough to never buy one again.



So you judge the whole brand by one guitar? Besides, since BC Rich has come under new ownership they're really getting their shit together. Not saying I was excited when I lineup for this year (I certainly wasn't) but it's not as if they're making total shit.


----------



## ARC7789 (May 24, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ARC7789
> YES YES YES!!!!!! (I'm a bit of a V whore)
> 
> ...



already been to the polls  , I've never played a BC Rich I've liked, haven't played many to be fair. So if I hear these are awesome i'll have to hunter one of them down. All i ever find in Wisconsin for 7's are fricken Schecters, never picked one up and said "so this is what everyone talks about", just not a fan. So I'm legitimately excited to see what BC Rich pulls out


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 24, 2009)

i played a 7 string mockingbird when i was in london, and i´d rather be playing a squire TBH.

so yeah 

shame they look awesome...


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 24, 2009)

Anything under the BC Rich NJ line is hit/miss. Everything above it is top tier if you ask me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Why not just order a CS BCR? Last quote I got for a 7 string Stealth, with an OFR and 27" scale was like $2500.



what happened with you and that luthier we were all talking to?


----------



## Giamatti (May 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^What?


 
Just cos the thread is called "A letter to BC Rich marketing", it reminded me of a "Toothpaste For Dinner" comic.


----------

